
Apollo 13 transcripts "Houston, we've had a problem" - tomeast
http://apollo13.spacelog.org/02:07:55:20/
======
xbryanx
I'm blown away by the user interface and visual design on this site. What a
great way to make transcripts seem more lively, and attached to real people.

~~~
trafficlight
It really is exceptional. Way better than just reading the logs.

------
dholowiski
That is cool - both the transcript, but more importantly the web site. Is that
built on some kind of open source software, or did they roll their own?

~~~
jacobian
<https://github.com/spacelog/spacelog>. -- looks like it's built with Django,
Redis, Xapian, and a few other things.

------
gregable
I find it amazing how collected and professional folks stayed during this.
They reported the issue, communicated information, nobody seems to have
freaked out like I probably would have.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Years of military training will do that for you. :)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Effectively a dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1958292>

There are other submissions as well:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/spacelog?sort=by_date>

~~~
tomeast
Yeah, sorry about that - I was especially interested in this part of the
transcript and didn't notice the other submissions beforehand

------
gkoberger
Here's the actual audio:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vZa7g14F-Y>

It's right in the beginning, and they definitely say "we've had a problem."

------
Luc
It took me a second to realize this is probably an OCR error:

<http://apollo13.spacelog.org/02:09:38:58/#show-selection>

